# Just got back from the Audi Q7 drive event in NYC...



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

So what can I say... I went there with a real hope in my heart that I will not like the car. I really hoped that I wont find it as striking in person as I did online... If you want to hear what I really think scroll to the bottom and skip the details.
We got there a bit late because of traffic in the city and were forewarned that we wont be able to test drive any of the cars on the track since they were already running behind schedule so we nevertheless proceeded to the showroom and I did a thorough walkthrough of the car.
*Exterior:* In person, the car is very striking - the exterior look takes a little getting used to but you can definitely see a very nice design from virtually every angle. Not much to discuss here, really... you either like it or you dont. Its certainly refined and not bulky or over powering in any way.
*Interior:* Opening the door, my first impression was really good... I felt the pictures do the car justice and it truely is an Audi, with every detail. Please remember that my frame of refference is that of a Touareg owner so I was constantly comparing. There are few aspects of the interior that I would have changed (a couple of pieces that dont look good together and one piece that should be metallic when it is in fact plastic) but generally speaking the interior design is very nice. And this, oddly enough, is a very important issue for me.
*Gadgets:* The MMI is great... very responsive and very quick. It took me a while to figure out how to navigate between all the menus but Im sure I'll be an expert in it in no time if I actualy buy. I wish the NAV had voice recognition for addresses, but I guess we'll have to wait a few more years till the Germans match the Japanese in this department. The built in BlueTooth Carkit was a GREAT touch and worked perfectly with my Treo 650 (I paired it and actually made a call). There are a zillion buttons on evey panel and I didnt have the time to walk through all of them but it seems that there's certainly enough to keep me busy on long drives. The stereo is pretty substantial as well although I couldnt really rock out too much because there was a string quartet playing next to the cars. The subwoofer inside the deflated spare is really cool (I wonder if it could be fitted for the Treg?!). The 3rd row seats fold/open pretty easily but really dont offer too much room. The only adults I can imagine putting in there are my in-laws







, otherwise its for 3-10 year olds. The sunroof is very nice and really give the car a completely different feel inside. As for the gadgets I should say that the same annoying NAV warning and door chime as with the Touareg were apparent and while Im sure they can be vag'ed away (as with the Treg) I'd hate to have to wait for someone to figure that out and would have rathered Audi would make it an option (I know.. legal mumbo jumbo, etc). Keyless entry/start was a nice touch too. The rear hatch opening and closing by itself is a very nice feature (especially when you imagine groceries etc in hand). Nothing else really note worthy except I challenge you all to figure out how to open the glove compartment.
So once we finished our inside view I still wasnt really sold on the car. I mean its definitely an Audi and its definitely got more buttons and gadgets than my Treg but it wasnt enough of a shift for me to really consider buying it. A step up, but not by that much (after all 3 years in auto technology should also be compensated for when you compare with my 04 V6).
*Driving: *Sparing you guys the drama that unfolded next let's just say we lucked out and were able to get a test drive (thank you's to all the people staffing the event).
This is where I changed my mind. The product guys I spoke with kept hearing me compare it to my Treg with my buddy that was with me and kept saying that I really shouldnt compare as the two are completely different cars.... They were coached well by marketing and they even had comparison cars on the lot to view and the Treg wasnt one of them (Lexus, X5, Volvo XC90 were there)... So when they said dont comapare with the Treg I figured they're just doing what they can to set the brand apart from VW... Fair enough...
Well... let me tell you.... DONT COMPARE IT WITH THE TREG. I love my egg, but its a truck... even in a V8 (which I drove for a few months) its still a truck. A great truck... A refined truck... a very luxurious truck... but a TRUCK.... This, my friends, is not a truck... it doesnt drive like one, accelerate like one, turn like one or even stop like one... It most certainly doesnt sound like out.
This, boys and girls, is a sporty sedan on steroids... Definitely not the same car.
I took the car around the race track (its a road around a horse racing track, nothing too exciting) and let it rip... Its a great, great ride... All I can say is: this car's #1 selling point, for me, is the ride...
We finished off with a quick run of the RS4 and the A8. They were showing the S8 but werent allowing test drives. The RS4 is an ANGRY beast and I know I should never own a car like that (when given a fast enough car I drive *very* aggresively - years of driving in Tel Aviv traffic have hardened my heart.... [and made me stupid]).
Lastly, if you have the chance to go to one of these events, I highly recommend it.
Uri


_Modified by Uriah at 1:12 PM 5/1/2006_


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks, Uri, for the nice write up. Now I can't wait to drive one! I'm going next Saturday in LA.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks for the review, i;m still scheduled on the 13th...even though i'm not buying one


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (alex911s)*

Yeah, thanks for posting. It's interesting to hear the opinion of someon who's spent a lot of time in the Touareg. I've test driven all engine variants for the Q7 and all US variants on the Touareg, and I totally agree. However, since I've just test-driven, I give more weight to yours. Thanks man.


----------

